# My new puppy



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

I finally got my new puppy he's almost 11 wks old we decided to name him sprocket 
Just had to share









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Pic is with my son's dog they already like each other and only had sprocket a few days such a sweet puppy and so much fun! He's great so far 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LittlePapi (Oct 27, 2016)

Congratulations! He's absolutely darling!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's darling, and I LOVE his name!!! So cute!!!


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Ty he is awesome so far I was expecting things to be rough at first never had a puppy before only adopted older dogs so I'm pleasantly surprised so far just waiting for puppy crazies to start lol 
He whines in his play pen the first couple days but now he only does it when I first leave the room then settles down till he hears me again 
He's so smart too! Already knows sit and only had him since Wednesday! 
I have a Great Dane mix and my son has a bully mix both from the pound they want to play with him but they don't know how sprocket gets scared I think and runs around barking and prancing on them then runs around again lol the big dogs don't know what to do they just sit there and watch sprocket jump they do try to bounce toward him but he runs it's really cute watching them trying to figure out how to play with a little dog 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congratulations on the addition of Sprocket to your family. I have 2 Havs and 2 larger dogs. Mine get along well but I ALWAYS supervise their time together. Bigs dogs don't always recognize that a heavy pounce or paw or overexcited mouthing on these little dogs could injure. Just keep interactions between them calm rather than allowing them to play full out. That's one of the reasons I have 2 Havs. The little boys can play full out with each other and the big dogs can play that way with each other. Then when they play together energy levels are somewhat moderated.


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

I'll definitely be watching them interact I won't leave them alone they r too big he's way too small 
Maybe one day I can get another small dog but not for a while definitely think 1 puppy at a time is enough lol I've been wanting a puppy for over a year just glad I finally get to experience puppyhood Tomorrow we will be visiting my sister she has 5 children all excited to c puppy I told them they won't be able to pick him up this time I think it's a good rule till I c how they all do 
I don't want to overwhelm him but they've been begging to see him everyday 
Any advice? I want him to love kids my sis 2 oldest kids are a little scared of dogs except for my 8yr old Great Dane mix they love her she's so calm and sweet they said they want one just like her when they grow up lol 
Excited to see how this goes I hope everyone has fun this Christmas 
Merry Christmas everyone 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

have everyone sit in a circle as far apart as possible and play ping pong puppy ...Puppy Ping Pong
. Puppy ping pong is a great game to play to build a knee jerk reaction to hearing their name and running towards their owner. The game can include many people. Each person will have a handful of delicious meaty high value treats. One at a time someone will call the puppy, be very exciting and happy to encourage the puppy to run fast towards them. Once the puppy reaches the person calling they will touch the dog’s collar and then reward with the meaty treat. Encourage clients to give 1 to 3 treats, one at a time to avoid having a puppy dine and dash (knowing they will only receive one treat, grab it and run off to the next person). Stress the importance of being able to touch the dog’s collar because it can save the dogs life. Have another person call the puppy and reward the same way. The puppy will run back and forth between the people playing learning that coming when called results in fun and that he gets delicious stinky treats. 10 min.s max.


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

That is a great idea! I love it! Thank you we will definitely play that tomorrow 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

make sure everyone holds him by the collar even for just a second. Hav fun,


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Welcome! Sprocket is very cute!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Welcome little Sprocket.


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

I know Its been a little while lol Just wanted to say great idea sprocket loved the game! At first he was a little nervous but by the end he was running to get those treats lol it was so cute 
Man a Puppy is hard work! But he is definitely worth it  he's such a great puppy! And I didn't realize he'd be so smart! So much fun to train him
One thing I didn't think about was how much time it is juggling 3 dogs! My 2 and my sons dog (half the day) my days are full of dogs but I love it! 
My sons dog fell in love with sprocket they r best buds love to play together my girl Luna tries to play with sprocket but still hasn't figured out how to play with him gently so they spend about 10 seconds playing she does like cuddling with him though 
Dexter (my sons dog) has always been kinda hyper but this puppy has him mellowed when he plays it's pretty amazing he's calmer like a different dog! Sprocket is definitely good for him lol 
I feel like he was the perfect choice for my little family!

I was a little late starting puppy classes for socialization he starts next week I hope he loves it I Didn't want to start them until he had all his shots I guess I'm a worrier lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

I wanted to ask if this looks too girly on him? Trying to keep his hair out of his eyes until his first grooming appointment in 2 weeks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Cute little face. Love him and his name.


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

Nah, it doesn't look too girly. He's adorable. 

My Raffy was going through what I like to call his 'awkward' phase at that age. His face was trying to decide what color it would be.


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

He's adorable!!! They look a lot alike lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sprocket is adorable!


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

My sons dog just did the funniest thing I had to share lol has anyone else's bigger dogs tried to lay in their small dogs beds?









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Also thought I'd share pics of my little one sleeping with the two bigger ones too cute

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Love the picture of the big dog in the tiny bed! Really cute. Sprocket is adorable.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jojofergy said:


> My sons dog just did the funniest thing I had to share lol has anyone else's bigger dogs tried to lay in their small dogs beds?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I don't have a photo of it, but my son's 70 lb Tree Walker tries to curl up in the Havanese beds!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Too cute! My Havanese tolerate Chipper (the coonhound) but they wouldn't dream of curling up with him.


----------



## jingerb (Aug 9, 2015)

Sprocket is adorable and I love his name! Stanley Frederick is about the same age, and they look alike! Stanley was born 11/2. How's potty training going for you?


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Stanley is super cute!! They r really close in age too! 
Sprocket is being trained to go on a pee pad only right now (I live in Michigan and it's super cold out) he was doing amazing going only on the pee pad but I didn't think ahead on where I chose to put it in his play pen (it's in his walkway) when he gets excited he steps in it  so I tired to move his play area I think I thoroughly confused him it's a disaster so far 
Still a work in progress I guess

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

Sassy is the same age and she's doing really good going in her potty place. That said, for some reason, every time she poops, she runs away from it. Sometimes, she's in such a hurry to get away, it hasn't dropped all the way, so even though it's her intention to go in the right place, it doesn't always end up there.

Amazon.com : ANYPET Dog Puppy Cat Pet Potty Anypet Indoor Training Toilet, Green : Pet Supplies


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

How much are they suppose to weigh at like 4months ? When he went to vet at 15 weeks he was a little over 6lbs he was gaining weight really fast lol I think he's too big should I cut back on his food a little? Or is that a decent weight? I asked my vet but I don't think he knows much about Havanese specifically sprocket goes in for his rabies shot on the 13th hopefully he's not too much bigger yet lol 
His mom and dad were both under 10lbs but with him being 6lbs already I'm thinking he will be way over 10lbs 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jingerb (Aug 9, 2015)

Stanley weighed about 3.5 lbs at 13 weeks. But his breeder did say he was smaller than average. I don't think you should cut back his food unless the vet tells you to. Stanley eats 1/4 c. 3x/day at this point. They need their nutrition and will grow to the same size dog eventually, from my understanding.


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

From what I've seen on these forums, havs grow at different rates and end up the size they end up. I agree that if your vet hasn't said to reduce food, for a puppy, you probably shouldn't. Sassy is about the same age as your pup and is 6.4 lbs. Raffy was just at 6 lbs at his 16 week check-up/vaccination and maxed out at 11 1/2 lbs. I swear I read somewhere that Karen's Pixel was about the same weight at this age also and Pixel ended up around 9 lbs. Some puppies gain faster earlier, and slow way down or stop early. Others have a slower, more consistent growth. It seems to be all over the place. Also, if he's going to be over the 10 lbs you expected him to be, shorting him on food now won't stop change what size he's intended to be.


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Ok  it doesn't matter to me to me how much he weighs as long as he's healthy I just don't want to make him fat lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Sprocket goes in for his rabies shot later today then he's all done! We can finally go out and walk on the ground! lol it's so hard to socialize in a carrier 
How long should we wait after to start taking him out on leash? We r way behind on leash training and he starts puppy classes this Saturday but I'm a worrier and always rather feel safe then worry about him catching something (never had a puppy so being cautious ) 
I'm not sure if this was over kill but actually signed him up for 2 separate puppy classes at 2 different places I hope that doesn't sound like crazy lady lol just thought we would love the socialization and I can see which place I like more to do other classes with him 
I really want to do a little bit of everything agility nosework and obedience is at the top of my classes I'd like to check out 
I had an orientation for class last Saturday but we don't bring our puppies to that so this Saturday will be his first one really excited to see if he likes it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

So just came from the vet sprocket is 8 lbs 3 ounces! He's getting huge!! Lol vet said he looks perfect though so just going to be a big boy everyone at the vet office fell in love with him he's such a cutie I guess not a lot of people train their dogs they were surprised by how trained he was already definitely made me feel proud of him  he was such a good boy 
And both this time and last time the vaccines didn't seem to faze him at all I expected him to be laying around a lot or something lol but he hasn't changed at all they have no effect on him so far which is great! 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Need more pics! Glad he's going to get out and about. There's a whole new world to impress with his cuteness.

My girl was a big puppy, and she's a big girl now at 17 pounds of solid happy dog.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jojofergy said:


> How much are they suppose to weigh at like 4months ? When he went to vet at 15 weeks he was a little over 6lbs he was gaining weight really fast lol I think he's too big should I cut back on his food a little? Or is that a decent weight? I asked my vet but I don't think he knows much about Havanese specifically sprocket goes in for his rabies shot on the 13th hopefully he's not too much bigger yet lol
> His mom and dad were both under 10lbs but with him being 6lbs already I'm thinking he will be way over 10lbs
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You can't make dogs stay smaller by feeding them less unless you actually starve them. (Which, of course, would be really bad) sometimes puppies surprise you, and just end up bigger than their parents. The important thing is for him not to be too FAT. That means he sould have a nice tuck-up behind his ribcage, and a slight "waist" when viewed from the top. You should be able to feel his ribs easily through the skin, with just a nice covering of flesh without fat. It's easiest to assess weight when the dog is wet, because all their fluff can hide both skinny and fat dogs! Eventually, you'll leran what your dog should FEEL like when he's at the proper weight.

All that said, this is mostly an issue for adult dogs. It's hard to overfeed a growing puppy.


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm not trying to starve him lol was just thinking I was feeding too much and he was getting fat but since vet said he's healthy and looks good I'm not worried about that anymore 
It's def hard for me to tell on a puppy if they r fat I don't want to cause him more issues later cause I feed him too much lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Sprocket and I went to the park today it was so nice outside and he had so much fun 
We also had puppy class this morning he was the only little dog in class but he still had fun with all the big puppies he did really well too def showed how smart he is! 
he had a busy day today! All tired out now 
Ignore the horrible job I did at grooming him lol I'm still figuring it out I butchered his hair  at least it will grow again 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He looks adorable! And it's so great that he's getting along so well with even large breed puppies!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sprocket is just adorable!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

He's absolutely adorable.


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Im trying to figure out how to upload a video hope this works lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

That's how they play with each other the big dogs have learned to be so much more laid bad when they play with him I think it's so cute and sweet 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

He is so cute!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Cute video - thanks for sharing. Luna seems very patient!


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

So sprocket is doing puppy classes I originally signed him up at petsmart thinking it's really busy so great for socializing but I absolutely hate the way my"trainer" trains I feel like I know so much more than him and that he's just not qualifies to teach 
Also he tells people to do things that I cringe when I hear 
I'm 3 weeks in and thinking about just not going anymore he still gets socializing while there which was the main reason I signed up so idk what to do what do you guys think? Is it worth staying for the socializing? I don't train his way at all since sprocket already knows everything he's trying to teach so far mainly I just have to bite my tongue a lot lol 
Sprocket also has another puppy class he's 2 weeks into I absolutely love this class it's exactly the way I train and I feel I'm pretty good at training and am still learning from the trainer it's great but really small just wish it was a bigger area and more options for future classes 
Part of me thinks just going to one class for the distractions while training and the other for actual training but part of me thinks just stop going to petsmart class and get my distractions in the store but it is nice to sit there while working on his focus around puppies and no "crazy" dogs 
I am very glad I found this small training place they really r great trainers i def plan to take all their classes they offer and hope for more  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Took a couple pics outside its cold but he loves it outside

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Also took a short few second video of him coming when I call he is so good at coming to his name now  runs every time lol so cute

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the cute photo and video. I say stay for the socialization even if you're not wild about the training. As long as you can do your own thing (like work on focus), you can gain something. We were wild about the first trainer we encountered at the small breed puppy play time at our local Petco. She was so knowledgeable, and information flowed out of her mouth constantly. When she left, the second trainer was well-meaning but less knowledgeable. Now, the third one is very quiet. She only provides a small amount of information when you ask a specific question. It could be a sign that we should stop attending puppy play time (Shama is three months shy of two years old). I just wish she had more playmates we could invite over . . . Only 9.5 hours from my house to yours . . .


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Such cute videos and pics. He is adorable. I love the last picture with his tongue sticking out. So, so cute.


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Normally sprocket is the star in puppy class but today's class we were off most of it had a lot of issues paying attention  we have a lot to work on this week lol 
He had a lot of issues following the treat to my nose to practice eye contact he knows to give me eye contact when I say his name and does very well with that but the trainer wants him to give eye contact for focus too any other ways you guys teach that besides having him follow a treat from his nose to mine? He gets distracted when it gets about half way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww.... Sprocket is just adorable!


----------



## smemft (Feb 22, 2017)

*Stunning...*



Jojofergy said:


> I finally got my new puppy he's almost 11 wks old we decided to name him sprocket
> Just had to share
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tillerys2 (Jan 16, 2017)

Congrats. They are fun, fun, fun......


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

What a sweetie! Looks like he has a comphy rump to lay on!


----------



## SweetHavanese (Mar 17, 2017)

He's a cutie!


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Just wanted to share a quick vid of sprocket training and wow it's really hard to record and train at same time lol






Love sprockets "leave it" he is doing so well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jojofergy said:


> Just wanted to share a quick vid of sprocket training and wow it's really hard to record and train at same time lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adorable! Two hints on videoing. First, hold your phone sideways rather than up and down. Second, you can get very inexpensive holders on Amazon or even at the dollar store, so that you can set your phone on the floor or a low table, hit "record" then go to work with your dog a little further away!


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks! I'm def going to have to buy a holder lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Just wanted to brag about sprockets first adult class he was the youngest and smallest dog there at almost 7 months and 12 lbs he was the most well behaved  so proud of my little guy he's so smart! I just can't believe how quick he picks things up 
And Everyone keeps talking about their nightmare puppies I'm still waiting on his crazy to start lol he's almost perfect! Such a good boy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay, Sprocket!!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Shama has almost always been the smallest dog in her classes. I wish more small breed dog owners were interested in training their dogs! Here are photos from two play dates Shama had the same day (last Saturday). It's really fun to see her with dogs her size! Bravo for having a well-behaved dog!


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

Sprocket has the sweetest expressions! The Lil Charmer!

We are always the smallest dog in the class too. By a LOT!

The only exception was the first puppy class- there was one yorki that was a tad smaller, but that girl was WILD! 
She took the name "Yorkshire Terrorist" to an entirely new level! At least the owner was trying and in a class. 
I could tell when speaking with the owner that she was a little remiss about not researching the best breed for her family first when she saw my Lil Girly Hav behaving so nicely and learning so quickly that she started asking about her.

My daughter made a comment about the wild little dog after a few classes and I said, 
"see dear, that is WHY I researched breeds for a long time and we met many Hav's at the club meetings two summers in a row to be sure it was the right breed for us before we got a dog." 
She responded , "thank goodness Mom! We have a happy, smart, sweet one! I couldn't handle living with that kind of dog! "

No other small dogs in any other class since.


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Sounds like you're having lots of fun with your pup! So nice to hear your experience with puppy school. Sprocket sounds like a sweetie!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Shama has almost always been the smallest dog in her classes. I wish more small breed dog owners were interested in training their dogs! Here are photos from two play dates Shama had the same day (last Saturday). It's really fun to see her with dogs her size! Bravo for having a well-behaved dog!


Yup. The only time mine haven't been the smallest dogs in their classes is when Panda's brother was in her class too. Well, he IS bigger than her, but not by much! 

Oh, and in Panda's first Novice class, there was TINY Pomeranian that is only 3 1/2 lbs, full grown. Panda was bigger than HER, even when she was a puppy! :laugh:


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

There was an adorable 5yr old cocker spaniel they said was 25lbs that was the next smallest dog lol and the second best behaved too kinda barky but sweet 
It's beautiful outside! 77 here in Michigan been walking my dogs one at a time spent all day outside today love this weather not too hot or too cold  perfect! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

I just chopped sprockets hair I think it's a little better than last time maybe by the 100th time it will look good groomed him myself is much cheaper and I know he's not stuck in a cage or anything 
Also sprocket is starting to get some brownish hair where the black is does that mean he's silvering? Both his parents were black and white

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

